# الاسبست و مضاره



## عادل النابلسي (8 أبريل 2006)

رجاء حار الى الاخوة العمالقة في مجال البحث على الانترنت

انا بصدد عمل بحث لتقييم الاثر البيئي للاسبست المستخدم سابقا 

اريد كل معلومة تتعلق بالاسبست (الاسبستوس) او الصوف الصخري 

و لكم جزيل الشكر:13: :13: :13: :13:


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (8 أبريل 2006)

ان الدراسات العلمية تاكد على خطورة مادة الإسبستوس حيث تتسبب بحدوث مشاكل صحية خطيرة نتيجة لتدخلها في الوظائف الطبيعية للرئتين فهي تحدث تهيجا بجدار الشعب الهوائية كما تتسبب بحدوث تليف وتصخر غير رجعي للرئة ينتج عنه صعوبة في التنفس يعرف بمرض الاسبستوس Asbestosis ومن الأمراض الخطيرة التي تنتج عن استنشاق ألياف الاسبست التي لا ترى بالعين المجردة- أمراض سرطان الرئة بأنواعه - سرطان الغشاء المحيط بفراغ البطن – سرطان الحلقوم – سرطان الحنجرة – السرطان البرشيمي –تغبر الرئة كفانا الله شر هذه الامراض.

(Crocidolite (asbestos كروسيد ولا يت أسبستس
الصيغة الجزيئية 

Na20 Fe2 O3.3FeO.*SiO2.H2O 

التسجيل في سجل دائرة الملخصات الكيميائية 

12001-28-4 

الاستخدام 

تتبع مركبات كروسيدوليت ( crocidolite) ، أنثوفيللايت (anthophyllite) ، أكتينولايت (actinolite) مجموعة الأسبستس. وتستخدم مادة مالئة خاملة، ومادة للدعم والتقوية في منتجات الفينيل والأسفلت المستخدمة للأرضيات. وقد استخدمت في الماضي كمادة مقاومة للاشتعال والعفن في اللباد، ومادة خام في الورق الذي يدخل الأسبستس في صناعته ومكون لمعادن الطلق الصناعية، إلخ. 

كروسيدولايت (أسبستس) في البيئة

الحركية 
يبدو أن الأسبستس لا يظهر له ميلا لامتزاز المواد الصلبة. 
التحلل 
الاسبستس غير قابل للتحلل البيولوجي بواسطة الأحياء المائية كما انه لا يتأثر بعمليات التحلل الضوئي. 
نواتج التحلل 
لا توجد بيانات عن الموضوع.
التطاير/ التبخر 
لا يتطاير.
التراكم البيولوجي 
لا يوجد دليل حتى الآن بخصوص التراكم البيولوجي للاسبستس في الأحياء المائية. . 
السمية للنباتات 
لاتنطبق. 
الخواص 
يكون الأسبستس أليافا زرقاء، وهو لا يحترق ولا يتعفن، وله قدرة "مقاومة شد" عالية جدا" كما أنه مقاوم للأحماض والقلويات والحرارة.


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (8 أبريل 2006)

*مرة اخرى*

أثر التعرض للاسبستس (الحرير الصخري) على العاملين في إصلاح الكوابح الاسبستيه


ماضي الجغبير
الملخص:


تتم عملية إصلاح كوابح السيارات الاسبستيه في الأردن في محلات صغيرة خاصة، دون اتخاذ احتياطات كافية للوقاية من مخاطر التعرض لهذه المادة.



لقد أجريت هذه الدراسة لمعرفة أثر التعرض للاسبستس (الحرير الصخري) على العاملين في إصلاح الكوابح الاسبستيه، وقد وافق 27 عاملاً في إصلاح الكوابح و30 عاملاً في صناعة كوابح السيارات غير الاسبستية (مجموعة مقارنة)، على أن تجري عليهم هذه الدراسة. فقد تم فحص جميع هؤلاء الأشخاص حيث جمعت عنهم معلومات حول سنوات عملهم وفترة تعرضهم للاسبستس وعادات تدخينهم، كما أجريت لهم فحوصات كفاءة الرئتين وصور شعاعية للصدر.



دلت نتائج فحص كفاءة الرئة كذلك على وجود فرق في كفاءة رئتي المتعرضين مقارنة بمجموعة المقارنة. ولم يكن لهذا الفرق علاقة بعمر أو عادات التدخين أو مدة التعرض للاسبستس، كما لم يكن هنالك تغيير في صور الصدر الشعاعية.



ويستنتج من هذه الدراسة بأن التعرض للاسبستس أثناء عمليات إصلاح الكوابح الاسبستية، في غياب الاحتياطات اللازمة، يؤدي إلى تدهور في كفاءة الرئتين. كما أظهرت فحوصات كفاءة الرئتين على أنه من الممكن الإصابة بتليّف الرئة، لدى العاملين في صناعة الكوابح، بالرغم من عدم إظهار الصور الشعاعية أي تغييرات خاصة ملحوظة، والتي قد تنتج عن التعرّض لألياف الاسبستس.


----------



## firaswadi (9 أبريل 2006)

أوافق رأي الشباب السابقين في مدى خطورة الاسبست ....

والله ما انك قليل يا عادل .... فراس زميلك في الجامعة


----------



## عادل النابلسي (10 أبريل 2006)

لك الشكر الجزيل يا اخ شري كوول2


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (10 أبريل 2006)

*الاسبستوس ومخاطره وتحريمه*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

​من المعروف أن التسميتين الأميانت و الاسبستوس ، تنطبقان على المادة نفسها، فالاسبستوس هو اسم المادة بالإنكليزية في حين أن الأميانت يمثل اسم المادة نفسها بالفرنسية . 

وعلى الرغم من أنه شاع استعمال الاسبستوس كمادة عازلة للمنازل والمعدات ذات الطبيعة التخصصية في الماضي ، إلا انه حُظر في بلدان كثيرة عندما عُرف ان أليافه الدقيقة يتم استنشاقها الى رئات العمّال والسكان . إذ يمكن لهذه الألياف ان تسبب السرطان وامراضاً اخرى والموت .

ونظرا لرخص ثمنه تستخدم مادة الاسبستوس فى صناعة المواسير الخاصة بالمياه ، والألواح الخاصة بإنشاء أسقف المبانى باعتبارها عازلاً قويا للحرارة والرطوبة والبرودة ، كما تستخدم فى صناعة تيل الفرامل . 

وما زال الاسبستوس يستخدم في صناعة السدادات seals والحشيّات gaskets والوصلات joints والفرامل brakes والعدد الحربية armaments ومواد أخرى على الرغم من التوفر المطرد لبدائل رخيصة اخرى للكثير من الاستعمالات .

وإن معظم دول العالم قد اتجهت إلي الاستعاضة عن مادة الاسبستوس بمواد أخرى مثل ( الصوف الزجاجي ) كما نصت في قوانينها على منع استخدام هذه المادة (الاسبستوس) .

وقد أصدرت منظمة العمل الدولية الاتفاقية التي تعرف باسم" الحرير الصخري " وتضمنت حظر استخدام هذه المادة بجميع أشكالها والاستعاضة عنها بمواد أخرى ومنتجات أخرى عديمة الضرر أو أقل ضررا ، كما وضعت هذه الاتفاقية استثناءات من الحظر في حالات معينة حددتها بشروط اتخاذ إجراءات وتدابير صارمة تضمن عدم تعرض العمّال للخطر .

أثبتت العديد من البحوث العلمية الدولية أن مادة الاسبستوس شديدة الخطورة ، وتسبب الأمراض السرطانية في كل أجزاء الجسم ، وبخاصة الجهاز التنفسي . وهذا ما أكدته الوكالة الدولية لبحوث السرطان بعد إجراء العديد من الأبحاث والدراسات العلمية ، والتي أكدت علي خطورة هذه المادة ليس فقط علي العمّال في مجال صناعتها ، وإنما أيضا علي كل من يتداولها وكذلك علي البيئة والسكان المحيطين بأماكن تصنيعها ، وقد شددت الوكالة الدولية لبحوث السرطان على ضرورة حظر استخدامها والتعامل بحذر عند إزالتها أو التخلص منها حيث يتطاير من هذه المادة ألياف صغيره جداً (ألياف الاسبستوس) عند استنشاقها تسبب مرض التحجر الرئوي وهو ما يعرف بمرض الاسبستوس .

كما أجري عددا من الدراسات على عمال مصانع الأسبستوس وسكان المناطق المحيطة بها، وتم فحص العمال ووجد أن لديهم تليف بالرئتين حيث تدخل مادة الاسبستوس مع الدم وتنقل لجميع الغدد الليمفاوية مرضا سرطانيا من أخطر الأمراض هو "الميزو ثليوما" . والإصابة بمرض الأسبستوس تؤدى إلى انخفاض كفاءة الرئة وانخفاض وظائفها التنفسية فلا تتمكن من توصيل الأوكسجين للدم علاوة على الارتشاح البللورى مع إصابة الغشاء البللورى بالسرطان. 

كما تم فحص سكان مناطق مصانع الأسبستوس أن نسبة التليف تراوحت بين 3 و 10% وفقا للقرب المكانى وأن استمرار التعرض للاسبستوس يؤدى إلى جروح والتحامات تكون عبارة عن تليفات تتحول إلى خلايا سرطانية أو تحجر رئوى وهى حالات مرضية لا علاج لها حتى مع توقف التعرض لها والعمال الذين يتعاملون مع هذه المادة هم الأكثر تعرضا لأمراضها.

وكانت دراسة أمريكية حديثة قد ذكرت أن عشرة آلاف مواطن أمريكى يموتون سنويا بسبب من التعرض لها (الاسبستوس) حيث تظل كامنة فى الجسم وتؤدى فى النهاية إلى فشل الجهاز التنفسى ثم الموت المحقق.
​
​


----------



## عبدالله الشمراني (7 أكتوبر 2006)

اخواني نحن نعرف تماما مضار الاسبستوس, ونعرف ايضا ان منطقتنا العربيه مليئه بالمنشات التي تحتوي على الواح الاسبستوس للاسطح والجدران,والانابيب الارضيه وبصفتنا مهندسين يجب ان نفكر في الحلول لهذه القضيه.
فهناك حل الازاله بالكامل ودفنه في مدافن مخصصه لذلك, وانا ضد هذا الحل لعدة اسباب منها:
1-تكلفه عاليه جدا تحتاج مبالغ باهضه لاتستطيع اكثر الدول تحملها الا اذا قامت بازالتها بطريقة الهدم التقليديه, وهذا قد يتسبب في تناثر الياف الاسبستوس في الهواء ومن ثم استنشاقه من اي شخص قريب اوبعيد حتى ولو بعد حين.
2-الازاله بالطريقه العلميه والمتخصصه ايضا غاليه جدا وان تمت فهناك نسبه ضئيله لتسرب جزء من الالياف الى الهواء, وتحتاج الى اراضي للدفن وهذه الاراضي لها سعر ايضا ولا يمكن استخدامها لاحقا.
3-الشركات المصنفه في هذا الخصوص قليله والاشراف على العنصر البشري الذي يقوم بالعمل لايمكن ضمان اتقانه 100% للعمل.
4-هدر المنشات القائمه والمأهوله التي تم بنائها بملايين الدولارات.
وانا بصفتي صاحب شركه متخصصه في التقنيه المتقدمه اقدم حلا جذريا مضمون كليا100% وهو عزل عناصر الاسبستوس المكشوفه بمادة طلاء عالية الجوده(ASBESTOS ENCAPSULATION) تضمن الاستفاده من المنشآت واطالة عمرها الزمني واستخدامها بامان تام. ونحن على استعداد تام لاستقبال اي مختبرات للكشف عن العمل الذي نقوم به.
هذه الطلاء يعطي طبقه حوالي 1ملم قوي جدا لايمكن ازالته بسهوله نظرا لمواصفاته الفنيه العاليه ومنها:
Tensile Striength اكثر من 4300psi وعامل تمدد400% وتحمل حرارة السطح من -35 مئويه الى+135 درجه مئوية, ومواصفات اخرى.
-التكلفه قليله اذا ما قورنت بالازاله فهي تصل من10-15% فقط من التكلفه الاجماليه للازاله, فعند حفاضنا على المنشآه وتقويتها قد نعتبر هذا الحل مجانيا تقريبا.
ارجو ان لا يكون طرحي للموضوع من مطلق تجاري مزعج لاحد, حيث ان هدفي الاساسي الفائده للجميع والاستفاده من اخر ماتوصلت له التقنيه.


----------



## mago0 (6 يونيو 2007)

الأستاذ عادل النابلسي أنا أخوك من السودان أقوم بنفس ومضوع البحث حاليا ولكن أنا هنا بصدد حماية أبناء أهلي وقبيلتي في السودان وأنا أيضا محتاج لأكبر عدد من هذا النوع من المعلومات وجزاك الله خيرا


----------

